# Halloween FOTD!



## Purity (Nov 2, 2008)

It bugs me a little that I didn't do this in time to enter the MAC halloween face chart contest here on Specktra, because I was really pleased with the outcome! I didn't go to a halloween party this year though; I just played around with makeup at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face


MAC prep + prime 
MAC sff in NW20 
MAC loose blot powder 
MAC pure white pigment 
MAC sculpt sculpting powder 
MAC indian ink eyeshadow 
MAC purple haze eyeshadow 
MAC blacktrack fluidline 
Eyes


UDPP 
MAC bright fuchsia pigment 
MAC smoke signal pigment 
MAC indian ink eyeshadow 
MAC purple haze eyeshadow 
MAC carbon eyeshadow 
MAC blacktrack fluidline 
Lips


MAC sff in NW20 
MAC carbon eyeshadow 
My inspiration:






And the result:






















Hope you guys had a great halloween!


----------



## Divinity (Nov 2, 2008)

I like this look, definitely different!


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 2, 2008)

Creepy but still pretty too!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 2, 2008)

love this, you did a great job


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 2, 2008)

I would've voted for you if you entered...this is so neat...and you look SO different than you normally do...


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 2, 2008)

Really creepy!!! Love iT!!! You did a great job!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

This is excellent!!! So original...I love it!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ummm... WOW!!!! You look so creepy! Awesome job


----------



## kimmy (Nov 2, 2008)

HOT DAMN!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 2, 2008)

That's amazing! Even though I knew it was you, I almost didn't recognize you!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

all that was left was the white contacts! Nice job love it


----------



## somethingsinful (Nov 2, 2008)

love it you look amazing


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 2, 2008)

That's great looking. 
LOooove the lips.


----------



## Dice1233 (Nov 3, 2008)

very cool.  great job!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 3, 2008)

great job!


----------



## christineeee_ (Nov 3, 2008)

wow, u did a great job!


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 3, 2008)

aww you would have won for sure!! good job!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 3, 2008)

Very very impressed!! Wow..._great job!!_


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 3, 2008)

ewwwww


----------



## Baby Mac (Nov 3, 2008)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Purity (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you guys, you are so sweet all of you!


----------



## Jot (Nov 3, 2008)

so amazing


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice recreation of the look! I would have blended the contour a little bit more though, but the overall look is well done. The lips are perfectly deadish!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

You did an amazing job - this looks fantastic!!  I can't believe you didn't have a party to go to so you could have rocked this all night.  I love the way you did your hair with this as well.

Really fantastic - thanks for posting ;-)


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 3, 2008)

I Freakin Looooooove It


----------



## shootout (Nov 3, 2008)

Whoa, you look amazing.
That is seriously the coolest Halloween makeup I've seen!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 4, 2008)

sooo amazing!!!! 
I wanted to do this face chart sooo bad but after combining the skeleton and unzipped face charts i had no room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow sooo freaky i like!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 4, 2008)

You did a great job!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

